# Would You Want to Live in Animal Crossing?



## innerutopia (Dec 12, 2015)

(Sorry if this is a repeat thread!)

Though I have thought about how nice it would be to actually live in the world of Animal Crossing (cute and friendly neighbours, no real-world responsibilities, peaceful and happy environment, etc.) I'm a major city person so I think I would get very bored, very fast 

What about you guys?


----------



## MintySky (Dec 12, 2015)

Yes! I would love to live near all my favorite villagers.


----------



## AkaneDeath (Dec 12, 2015)

Yes, definitely. The biggest drama is whethor or not Gracie will make fun of our clothes. xD
And tarantulas but... oh well.


----------



## innerutopia (Dec 12, 2015)

I gotta admit, the accessibility of cute clothes would be super nice XD 
I feel like I would spend long hours at Brewster's. I would be the MOST regular customer he's ever had.


----------



## DoctorGrunge (Dec 12, 2015)

Yeah, it seems to be a relaxed world. No crime, no tornadoes, fishing and  bug collecting all day and you can go to a tropical island whenever you want.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 12, 2015)

A world where everyone is friendly, the community is strong, owning a house (and clothes and furniture) is as simple as fishing and shaking trees...

vs.

A world full of hate crimes, deadly storms, incurable diseases...


Yeah, I'd like to live in Animal Crossing!


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 12, 2015)

Yes, definitely! Money is very easy to make, there's no drama going on, everyone is friendly, etc..


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 12, 2015)

YES YES YES

You can eat all you want and never gain any weight c;


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 13, 2015)

whaaa---?  a world with no bacon?  no beer?  you can't even take off your underwear?  no thanks!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 13, 2015)

how are you supposed to use the bathroom without taking your pants off?

still, you aren't really eating much.

but food i mean i cant live on fruits and cake. ; ;


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Dec 13, 2015)

Totally! I mean it's a really chill world so it'd be pretty nice.
The only thing that would probably bother me would be the lack of shops and the fact there are technically only 10 others living in the town with me.


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 13, 2015)

missing post?


----------



## Heyden (Dec 13, 2015)

AnnaThePolarBear said:


> Totally! I mean it's a really chill world so it'd be pretty nice.
> The only thing that would probably bother me would be the lack of shops and the fact there are technically only 10 others living in the town with me.



If you have all the female kangaroos you can have 15 villagers at your max ;P
Personally i wouldnt imo, its too limited eh


----------



## kelpy (Dec 13, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> If you have all the female kangaroos you can have 15 villagers at your max ;P
> Personally i wouldnt imo, its too limited eh



that took me a second XD

I would, it's really relaxing compared to irl. I'd miss my family though, unless they're coming with.


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

Everything's so relaxing. Plus, you don't have a job or school or anything like that so I'm certain it's gotta be better than whatever's happening in our world, right?


----------



## alesha (Dec 13, 2015)

Maybe...there's lots of things you can't do.... 
But still...yes


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 13, 2015)

as long as there is wifi, i'm in.


----------



## alesha (Dec 13, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> If you have all the female kangaroos you can have 15 villagers at your max ;P
> Personally i wouldnt imo, its too limited eh



I thought it's too limited too


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 13, 2015)

Too calm for me! I would probably befriend Gracie & Label to form the official fashion police gang of town lmao.


----------



## piske (Dec 13, 2015)

gingerbread said:


> as long as there is wifi, i'm in.



I echo this sentiment. Pete can def deliver online ordered packages too right? ;>


----------



## Luxanna (Dec 13, 2015)

I would feel odd because I feel like I would start to develop feelings toward my male animal villagers..idk is this is taboo? LOL


----------



## fenris (Dec 13, 2015)

As long as there's wi-fi and I can ride the train into the city from time to time for a change of pace, sure!  I'd love to live in a place where the worst thing I'd have to worry about is tarantulas or scorpions (which are actually incredibly docile, contrary to their portrayal in-game).  I could get a job helping Blathers at the museum...  I'm sure he'd love to have someone else to handle all the bugs.


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Dec 13, 2015)

fenris said:


> As long as there's wi-fi and I can ride the train into the city from time to time for a change of pace, sure!  I'd love to live in a place where the worst thing I'd have to worry about is tarantulas or scorpions (which are actually incredibly docile, contrary to their portrayal in-game).  I could get a job helping Blathers at the museum...  I'm sure he'd love to have someone else to handle all the bugs.


Yeah, I *echo* this sentiment! */shot* It's a lot less stressful than school, that's for sure!


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 14, 2015)

Sure but it depends on it if I can work at the HHA and there's wifi for when I'm bored or need something to do


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 14, 2015)

It would be a pleasure to live in Animal Crossing (▰˘◡˘▰).


----------



## Nimega (Dec 17, 2015)

Yes! It's like being on a vacation forever :3 Friends, fun, and cute celebrations all along!


----------



## uwuzumakii (Dec 17, 2015)

Yes, but only if I can bring my laptop.


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 18, 2015)

I've always wished I could live in animal crossing, all the villagers are sooo nice and life is just so simple there. Real life is stressful and ughh


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 18, 2015)

Oooh - it would be quite fun. If I had Internet + WWW. I'd still be weird-ed out at a bunch of creepy anthropomorphic animals, though, at first, at least.


----------



## pika62221 (Dec 20, 2015)

A place where you can pay back loans as you wish with no pressure on you? SIGN ME UP!!!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 21, 2015)

I would, but I would like wifi. xD Infinite fruit and food!


----------



## cornimer (Dec 21, 2015)

YES!  Everything is so peaceful and adorable and fun. No worries about the future or society or anything like that, just living with friends and fishing!  Plus I'd get to see Walker every day.


----------



## Greggy (Dec 21, 2015)

Yes! 
Come to think of it, Animal Crossing's setting is a laid-back world full of anthropomorphic animals and the towns are not too urbanized and not too bustling. It would be a nice getaway from all the pressures and chaos of the busy modern life the real world has. I can own my own house where I can finally live on my own without Nook pressuring me to pay the mortage and adding the price to pay when I delayed paying for the house. I can dress what I want, do my hair in any way I want, and I can get cool (or cute, so much cute in the internet) clothes with the sewing machine Able Sisters have.

I think the frogs are cuter because of their stylized design  in this game so I would be less scared of them. I will be less annoyed by squirrels because they won't rummage through your trash and land on your head and their tails look so bouncy and cute. The wolves, alligators, and lions are friendly neighbors to you so you won't worry about getting eaten by them. But y'know, the perspective might change once you actually tried to live in Animal Crossing's world, but right now I'd actually wanted to live on a laid-back video game's universe like Animal Crossing than living in the real world, heh.


----------



## N e s s (Dec 21, 2015)

The food would suck.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually...wait. you guys aren't thinking this through, if you live in animal crossing, YOU DON'T HAVE FINGERS


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 21, 2015)

Yes please! (n_n) I don't see any downside to this.


----------



## N e s s (Dec 21, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Yes please! (n_n) I don't see any downside to this.



You don't have fingers and all you eat is fruit and cake


----------



## Greggy (Dec 21, 2015)

If we won't have any fingers, then why can we still hold tools? Magnetic hands? Oh hey, at least I won't need to cut my fingernails.


----------



## 2pVaporeon (Dec 22, 2015)

100 times YES. Though, i'd be worried it'd get.. boring..


----------



## radioloves (Dec 25, 2015)

I would, I mean there would probably nice villagers to be around with and shopping all you want without others interfering seems more peaceful and soothing


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525 (Dec 26, 2015)

Yes yes I would live there. Life would be so peaceful and happy there. You'll befriend everyone there and you'll live a great life. No one would bother you and you can go out and explore things everyday. As for the food it would be fine. I could live off of what they ate everyday. As long as I got a roof over my head I'll be fine.


----------



## Alyx (Dec 27, 2015)

In a world where all you had to do to get money was go fishing, catch bugs, shake trees and sell whatever you get to alpacas and tanukis? Yes please! I could sleep all day if I wanted to. I could also go hang out with the villagers who like you no matter what! It's a perfect place to be, and plus in ACNL, you're the mayor! Who doesn't want to be a mayor of a town like that?


----------

